# RAOK Participants Read Please



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi There..

Just wanted to say the blocks have been posted as well Your individual " Thank You Gift " so please let me know that the blocks arrived okay.. here if you can.. Thank You again.. :dance: 

Please note this is an ongoing effort.. so let me know also if You would like to continue with this effort.. I would then send you new blocks as soon as the last ones are returned..  

Blessings Upon You..
KC


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Marla PM'd she got hers


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I've received mine KC.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Got mine today too, KC. Cute cute fabrics. Marilyn


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I got mine today too.
Love the fabric.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Got mine today, also.

Angie


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Got it!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

( i want mine, i am getting so excited!


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

MTgirl said:


> Got it!


and You've done a great job with it.. I posted it at our Auction Board to introduce the 2008 blocks in progress.. 

*RAOK Auctions*

You can see what other things are up for auction now if You like..


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

How exciting!! Thanks!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Got mine today


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

got mine today


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I got some soap, but not any fabric ( still waiting on that !


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 11, 2007)

Got mine today - Thanks


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the soap! Yummy!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I got my soap today!!!
Thank You Sooo Much !!!!
I am working on my block.
bopeep


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Yay.. glad some prezzies are showing up.. Enjoy .. I'm so greatful to You all for contributing.. its the very least I can do.. 

KC


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in the same predicament as Giraffe Baby - received a bar of soap today but no block or fabric. Please let me know if I should continue to wait for fabric and block assignment or choose my own of both.

Thank you for the soap. It smells wonderful.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Its on its way.. I mailed them out.. but if you have something You'd like to do.. till Your fabric comes I can use all the blocks I can get.. 

Enjoy your soap.. Feel free to see our sponsors Web Site.. there is quite a collection he has to offer.. Mention RAOK and get a discount..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hi KC,
My block isn't here yet either (I just signed up) but I was curious about the blocks as I'm not sure what we're making? Were there directions somewhere that I overlooked?

As for extra blocks... is there a theme, or colorway?

Edited***
Okay my package just arrived. First, thank you very much for the gift of soap, that was wonderful and most unexpected!

I now have in my possession a square section of fabric. But no note with instructions, and having not done one of these block participation things before, I don't have any idea of what I'm to do with it.  Help please!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the soap! It smells so good, had to fight my DD for it.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

CJ said:


> Hi KC,
> 
> Edited***
> Okay my package just arrived. First, thank you very much for the gift of soap, that was wonderful and most unexpected!
> ...


Its been brought to my attention I may have forgot to add instructions ectra.. its a 12.5 X 12.5" finished block.. theme.. kindness.. Whatever that means to You.. 

If you look back at the initial thread where you signed up ..You'll see the picture of the last one.. there is only the "core" fabric thats the same " roosters " ..  

KC


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just received the most wonderous, good-smelling bar of soap...Thank You!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

GOT Mine Today!! cute fabric, and the soap is wonderful, thank you!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

KindredCanuck said:


> Its been brought to my attention I may have forgot to add instructions ectra.. its a 12.5 X 12.5" finished block.. theme.. kindness.. Whatever that means to You..
> 
> If you look back at the initial thread where you signed up ..You'll see the picture of the last one.. there is only the "core" fabric thats the same " roosters " ..
> 
> KC


Got it. Okay so I just add whatever fabric that goes with the core fabric from my stash, and make a 12.5 x 12.5 finished block, and mail it back to you correct?


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

My fabric arrived today. Thanks for the referral back to the initial posts for the directions. My bedtime story tonight will be looking through quilt block patterns for something with a kindness theme to it.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Yup CJ.. correct.. 

Glad your all liking the soap.. 

KC


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I received the fabric today. Also the sweet smelling soap. Thank you.

sgg-Jan


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I got vanilla cinnamon soap, smells so good i dont know whether to bathe with it or eat it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got my fabric today! Will get it put together asap!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

*KC, can you pleaes email me or PM me with your mailing address? I tore through it on the envelope and can't quite make it out.*

Okay, I squeezed two blocks out of my core fabric (pink & blue aztec fabric) and will pop them in the mail tomorrow morning, I missed today's mail. Hope these are okay, pink and blue are not my typical colors, and I had very little in my stash that would go! LOL


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

done CJ & they are lovely.. Thank You..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the address  I"ll pop into town tomorrow and stick them in the mail.

Do you have several themes going at once, or do you finish one quilt at a time?


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

several going.. brand new one just today for a Birding Group.. lovely material.. if anyone wants to give it a go.. but its a Bird Theme quilt ..


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

My block is also done.It is a heart block. It will go in tomorrows mail.
bopeep


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is really nice!
I have plans to get mine all done tomarrow, and now I have a goat looking like she will be in labor. So, I may have to spend the day in the barn!


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

beauty.. Heart certainly signifies kindness.. Bravo


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I recieved the fabric the other day, but since then have been hit by a storm, that took out my pc. Then hubby's pc got a crippling virus.. we have his back up and running, and soon i can work on the block ( i have to go buy a 12.5 square so i make sure i have the right size!) 
This is going to be fun


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Yup 12.5X12.5" 

Glad it arrived...
KC


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

K got my fabric, got a square, and have some " other " fabs! I will work on it this weekend!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is not a forum nor site sanctioned swap; nor was permission requested nor granted for this swap (per the rules of the forum). 

I let it originally slide because it appeared to be a good thing; however, in view of certain circumstances, as well as information that has come to light, I'm afraid I have no other alternative but to lock this thread. 

If you are a participant of this swap, please contact KC for a mailing address to either send your blocks to her; or mail back your fabric.

Thank you all for you kindheartedness in wanting to help others. I truly regret having to make this decision.

If you have any questions, please contact me. Please know, however, I cannot give out any personal or private information on the issues; nor will I trash KC. 

My job is simply to protect the members here and keep things moving in the positive. Thank you in advance for your cooperation and understanding.


----------

